# 60cm w/ diy stand



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

This is the hardscape of my new 60cm. The stand is made of 3/4" mdf. I got some stainless steel bar and heated it with a blowtorch, I then bent it to make a 90 degree angle. The bars are mounted behind the stand. The light is hung with wire and hardware. I created this peice of wood by drilling holes and inserting wooden dowels to hold them together, I also used 100% silicone in this process. To cushion the bottom of the tank I got some large mouse pads from office depot and cut them to fit. This is my first ada tank, supplies consists of:

odyssea power compact 2 x 65 watt w/ lunar led - quality?
powersand special s
aquasoil- amazonia
bacter 100 & tourmaline BC
co2 advanced system
cal aqualabs inflow and outflow lily pipes







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

You did a really good job on that stand, it looks very identical to the ADA stands. I like your setup, do you have any step by step process on that ADA Stand? any documents we could look at?


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

I forgot to mention that the filter is an eheim 2213.


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't have any step by step pics and as I was building it I knew I should have taken pictures. Although there are no pics, the stand is very simple to build. The tools I used mainly consisted of a table saw, a drill and various sanders including a belt sander and a mouse sander. The table saw is probably the most important, it cuts fast and is precise. Even if you have slight mistakes you can use the belt sander on joining pieces etc. to make everything flush and even. To tell you the truth the hardest thing about the stand was getting the seem above the door to be even, and finding a paint color identical to "Gun Metallic Silver". If you would like further details on the stand I could try to scrounge up the measurements and specs I used to build it.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Pics are . . . painfully small. :lol:

Could you please get us some bigger ones? Try photobucket. It works.


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

sorry i'm new at the pics see if these work.http://image53.webshots.com/753/7/80/12/2835780120100698474nfdbXn_fs.jpg?track_pagetag=/page/photo/goodtimes/friendsfun&track_action=/Owner/ViewActions/FullSize
http://image53.webshots.com/553/7/29/98/2931729980100698474eFhhJD_fs.jpg?track_pagetag=/page/photo/goodtimes/friendsfun&track_action=/Owner/ViewActions/FullSize


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm Forbidden to see the new full size pictures. Interested though.....


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Like I said, just register and use photobucket. It's really easy. Though (from what I can see) it looks like some pretty equipment there.


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

I think that they are nlargd now, let me know what you all thinkhttp://image57.webshots.com/557/1/35/35/2041135350100698474hbHOeV_fs.jpg?track_pagetag=/page/photo/goodtimes/friendsfun&track_action=/Owner/ViewActions/FullSize
http://image59.webshots.com/459/8/63/18/2379863180100698474bvBzDL_fs.jpg?track_pagetag=/page/photo/goodtimes/friendsfun&track_action=/Owner/ViewActions/FullSize
http://image58.webshots.com/158/8/86/93/2840886930100698474pdNzgH_fs.jpg?track_pagetag=/page/photo/goodtimes/friendsfun&track_action=/Owner/ViewActions/FullSize
http://image59.webshots.com/559/4/0/18/2142400180100698474ytOIUg_fs.jpg?track_pagetag=/page/photo/goodtimes/friendsfun&track_action=/Owner/ViewActions/FullSize
http://image53.webshots.com/453/5/29/86/2834529860100698474vNCCzT_fs.jpg?track_pagetag=/page/photo/goodtimes/friendsfun&track_action=/Owner/ViewActions/FullSize
http://image59.webshots.com/459/8/5/75/2023805750100698474fPZULV_fs.jpg?track_pagetag=/page/photo/goodtimes/friendsfun&track_action=/Owner/ViewActions/FullSize
http://image59.webshots.com/459/7/26/71/2954726710100698474EiezaA_fs.jpg?track_pagetag=/page/photo/goodtimes/friendsfun&track_action=/Owner/ViewActions/FullSize


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

Hopefully these images work for everyone
http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u156/blakethomas2/?action=view&current=ada043.jpg
http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u156/blakethomas2/?action=view&current=ada041.jpg
http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u156/blakethomas2/?action=view&current=ada042.jpg
http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u156/blakethomas2/?action=view&current=ada044.jpg
http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u156/blakethomas2/?action=view&current=ada039-1.jpg
http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u156/blakethomas2/?action=view&current=ada037.jpg
http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u156/blakethomas2/?action=view&current=ada047.jpg
http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u156/blakethomas2/?action=view&current=ada046.jpg
http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u156/blakethomas2/?action=view&current=ada045.jpg
http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u156/blakethomas2/?action=view&current=ada028.jpg


----------



## nemenem (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you upload to imageshak or something, I am forbidden to view...


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

Very beautiful set up. You did a great job on your stand and hanging your light. Everything looks sleek and clean.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes!! Now I can see! The photoshop links are working great.

Very nice purchases I can tell. Hmm, what are you planning for the foreground? 

This type of tall wood arrangement normally goes with tall grasses in back, and sand in front. In the most typical ADA style layout that is-- and with this type of wood arrangement I don't think there's much room for creativity. Whatever layout you make, it'll look like ADA style.

The substrate now implies a foreground plant though. The layout will feel warmer than the type focusing with sand and moss on wood. Of course warm can be good too (especially in these winter months). Plant plans?


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

I know the peice of wood is rather large for this tank, but I am planning on attaching a windelov java fern at the point at which the peices of wood seperate. I also want to put moss on the limbs -of course. The background is where it is difficult for me to decide, i'm a sucker for red plants. The problem is that I am going to order mostly red plants and a few others: Rotala wallichi, Rotala macranda, Myriophylum tuberculatum, Rotala rotundifolia, Didiplis diandra, Rotala indica. I dont want the tank to look like it is on fire, so i'm just going to order these and use the best looking ones in the tank. I'll put any leftovers in my 50 gallon, or perhaps trade them. For the foreground I am planning on using pigmy chain plant behind riccia and glosso. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

The wood is a fine size-- just like I said, nothing creative. I tell that to a lot of people-- it's just because I want to push those who want to be pushed to do more. When I see people doing a good job I wish I could shove them closer to a "great" one.

Odds are, it's going to be a very pretty tank.


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

Do you have any opinions on the plants - do's, or don't. Also, I have 2 55watt pc bulbs over this tank, they include 1- 55 watt 6500k plant growth pink, and 1- 55 watt 8000k full spectrum, I don't know if full spectrum is ok or not. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice stand. I have the same CAL lily pipe.

Is that the 60P or 60H tank?


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

B.A.T. said:


> If you would like further details on the stand I could try to scrounge up the measurements and specs I used to build it.


Yes, please do.


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

southernflounder said:


> Yes, please do.


Its a 60-p, I am currently working on the blueprints and dimensions for the stand. I lost the origional plans which weren't very detailed anyway. The new ones are improved and more descriptive. I will send you the plans or I'll post them in "equipment" if I get more requests. What kind of light are you using?


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm using the Aqualight 65w light.


----------



## strange_screams (Apr 10, 2005)

wow, great job, thats going to look spectacular, good luck


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

This is the co2 that i'm going to use. Jeff at aquarium design group gave me a couple of extra refills to compensate for shipping issues, regardless they are great to deal with- good customer service.


----------



## morta_skuld (Sep 20, 2006)

lotsa money bro!


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

true but I savd a ton by bulding the stand, so I figured I would indulge myself.


----------



## VITARTE (Feb 20, 2005)

I probably missed it but what kind of light fixture are you using.?


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

The light is an odyssea power compact, 2 x 65 watt. Combination of one 55 watt 6500k plant growth pink and a 55 watt 8000k full spectrum. It also has 2 blue lunar led lights, and dual fans. I have heard both positive and negatives about the brand but I figured I would give it a try, for the price, which was about $100.


----------



## HuTieuMi (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks great.... even at this stage.


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

I ordered my plants from aquaspot world friday..... thy should be here within a week. any suggestions on foreground? I'm going to use riccia, but something should go with it. What do you all think?


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm almost ready to plant this tank..... updates soon...... any advice on liquid ferts?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Seachem......they have some great ferts! Also, they have a dosing schedule that works pretty well!

I love your set up! Way to go!


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

These are some pics of the tank after I set it up, its been a couple of weeks. I'm having a few algae problems but I am doing water changes to try and hold it off, let me know what you guys think.


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

Awesome tank! 

A couple of suggestions: 
I would get rid of the white rock on the left foreground area, and consider a midground plant between the stem plants and your driftwood. Crypts, or anubias may work well in this area since they require less light.


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

FishandTurtleJunkie said:


> Awesome tank!
> 
> A couple of suggestions:
> I would get rid of the white rock on the left foreground area, and consider a midground plant between the stem plants and your driftwood. Crypts, or anubias may work well in this area since they require less light.


The rock is there only to hold the driftwood from floating up, I think that it looks like crap, I am gonna get something to put in the empty space.


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: 60cm w/ diy stand- newly set up pics*

do any of you have any suggestions on ferts? also how do you get rid of the almost black looking algae? I was told that no fish eat it..... so I have been cutting it out.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I use only Brighty K, Step 1 & ECA in my 60cm tank. I start with 3ml of Brighty K for the first 2 months, and then increase to 4ml after that. Step 1 I use 5ml 3x week until I want to bring the reds out, and then I'll hit it up with 6ml per day. ECA usually 30 drops twice a week until I start to bring the reds out, and I'll bump this up to 20 drops per day. I've been running the high level ferts the last 3 weeks in my tank, and you can really see a difference in the red plants if you look at the older pics. I don't use any nitrogen or phosphate in that tank.


----------

